# DVD Authoring



## AzIbI (17. Januar 2003)

Hi

Ich hab mal eine Frage an Euch.
Welches Programm nehmt ihr für DVD-Authoring (Menüerstellung)? Oder mit welchem habt gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß AzIbI


----------



## MMC2002 (17. Januar 2003)

Also bei uns in der Firma verwendet die DVD-Abteilung DVDit Pro und noch so ein enorm teures Programm auf nem MAC, für welches mir gerade der Name entfallen ist.


----------



## AzIbI (18. Januar 2003)

*Hmm*

Das Thema scheint hier nicht ganz so beliebt zu sein. Komisch dabei ist das doch die Zukunft. Kennt vielleicht ein anderes Forum?  Eins das sich mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt ohne das sich hier jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt?


----------



## El_Schubi (18. Januar 2003)

nope, die zukunft ist hdtv 

überleg doch mal, wieviel leute einen dvd-branner haben, und wieviele davon wiederum dvd-video mit menüs erstellen. möglicherweise kannst du dir über dieses schema ausrechnen warum du nicht gerade viele antworten bekommst...

hier ein paar dvd authoring programme:

DVD Virtuoso   ca.  1100€                           
DVD Conductor  ca.  7100€
DVD Maestro    ca. 33000€
DVD Transfer   ca.  7000€

dann gibts dafür auch noch zusatzprogramme, (frag mich net wozu die gut sind  ), wobei man dann insgesamt bis zu 65.000€ zahlen kann. vielleicht noch ein grund, warum sich nicht allzuviele leute damit auskennen  . tja die programmen kannst du dir ja vielleicht mal auf den herstellerseiten anschaun. ich denke nicht, daß man hierbei von guten oder schlechten erfahrungen sprechen kann, denn es handelt sich hier auschließlich um professionelle programme, mit denen sich nach einer angemessenen einarbeitungszeit und vielleicht einem bißchen talent sehr gute ergebnisse erzielen lassen werden. 

ich hoffe mal das hilft dir. genaueres kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich mich selbst überhaupt noch nicht mir dvd authoring beschäftigt habe.

mfg el


----------



## AzIbI (18. Januar 2003)

Upps. Naja das wusste ich natürlich nicht. Dann werd ich wohl weiterhin erst alles mit Photoshop erarbeiten müssen, um es dann in mein menü-programm einfügen zu können. Ganz schön umständlich aber was tut man nicht alles für die kreative Ader. Ich benutze übrigens Ulead DVD-Workshop. Was mich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden stellt, da man nur rein statische Sachen machen kann. Aber sonst geht es ganz easy. Wer seine Menüs nur ein bisschen schmücken will und es nicht professionell aussehen muss für den reicht es natürlich vollkommen aus.

AzIbI


----------



## Chino (10. Februar 2003)

hey ho 

ich sitz gerad auch am thema dvd authoring und wollte mich mal informieren, wass es so für authoring tools gibt. ich will aber nich irgendso ein data becker easy dvd creator dings sondern schon wat ordentliches womit ich die ganze oberfläche selbst gestalten kann und womit auch animationen/effekte auf der ganzen dvd möglich sind. wie schauts denn da mit flash bzw. director aus? director ist ja für cd produktionen ein sehr gutes authoring tool, auch für dvd? oder gar flash? 

thx for info )
chino


----------



## brecht (10. Februar 2003)

meins ist ein wenig in die jahre gekommen - reel DVD - leider konnt ich bisher nicht viel damit machen, aber im prinzip kann man alles damit machen reel DVD ist inzwischen von Sonic genauso wie DVD it. 

Aber auch bei Reel DVD fertigt man die Designs und animationen in dafür vorgesehenen Programmen an und setzt dann in dem DVDprog die Menüanimationen und verlinkungen rein. Und published auf DVD -


----------

